# >> Kleine Seerosen



## lonely (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

durch die Suchfunktion und auf den ersten 10 seiten finde ich leider kein passendes Thema.
Da ich kleine Seerosen suche, stelle in das Thema mal hier bei den Minniteiche rein obwohl ich ja keinen habe.

Also auf verschiedenen Shops für Teichpflanzen finde ich zwar viele Seerosen doch keine Beschreibung von deren Größe (Blattgröße)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?

Je kleiner desto besser und gerne mit unterschiedlichen Blütenfarben. Habe bei Google Bilder sogar eine blaue kleine gesehen. Aber ob diese so klein bleibt zweifel ich an....leider stand kein Name dabei


----------



## Flusi (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: >> Kleine Seerosen*

hallo lonely,
vielleicht sind die Tetragona-Sorten was für Dich. Bei Werner (nymphaion.de) gibt es meines Wissens nicht nur weiße.
Gruß Ingrid


----------



## willi1954 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: >> Kleine Seerosen*

guckst du hier, nach kleinem Platzbedarf selektiert

Gruss Willi


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: >> Kleine Seerosen*

Hallo,

bei Werner sind die Seerosen auch nach Größen geordnet. Hier findest Du auch kleine für den Bottich.


----------



## lonely (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: >> Kleine Seerosen*

Hallo 

Danke für die Antworten. Also bei www.seerosensorten.de kann ich durch den Pflanzbedarf selektieren und so nach kleinen Seerosen suchen das ist schon mal suppi die Seite kannte ich auch noch nicht.

Wie ich das bei dem Werner machen kann ich mir noch etwas unklar. Bevor ich diese Frage gestellt habe war ich auch schon auf nymphaion.de aber konnte schon dort keine Einstellung zur Suche von kleinen Seerosen finden. Unter der Suchoption Wasserbedarf oder Pflanzabstand hat man bei Werner keine große Auswahlmöglichkeit von klein mittel/groß oder ähnliches nur über den Filter:

Pflanzabstand:
1. 100-150 oder
2. alle anzeigen

Wasserbedarf
1. 40 - 80 cm Wasserstand (14) 
2. alle anzeigen

Auch bei anderen Filterpunkten wie z.B. Lichtbedarf gibt es nur den Punkt: sonnig (14) 

Sollte ein Filter nicht dazu sein etwas zu filtern ? Wenn es aber nun nur eine Einstellung gibt ....ist der Filter eigentlich für die Kartz....Das sind keine so tollen Suchfunktionen  oder ich bin einfach zu blöde  das mag ja auch sein  obwohl ich mich eigentlich sonst ganz gut im Internet und mit Pc etc. zurecht finde....


----------



## lonely (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: >> Kleine Seerosen*

Eigentlich suche ich eine Seerose die nicht viel größer als __ Froschbiss ist aber da gibt es wolmöglich gar keine Seerosen  ich schau mich mal um 


@ Flusi    tetragona    das scheinen echt minni Seerosen zu sein sehr *freu*

Dankeee schon malll an alle Beteiligten


----------



## Eugen (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: >> Kleine Seerosen*

Hallo Lonely

die mußt du erst noch züchten. 
Wenn es allerdings so wie bei mir ist, dass der __ Froschbiss recht groß und die Tetragona recht klein ist, kommt es an deine Anforderung gut hin. 
und dass du es nicht so recht mit den Suchfunktionen hast,erkennt man schon an deiner Frage. 

Edith fragt sich grad,was eine "Flusi tetragona" ist.


----------



## lonely (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: >> Kleine Seerosen*

hihi na Flusi ist Ingrid ... Sie hat oben auf meine Frage geantwortet und tetragona ist eine Seerosenart welche sie mir empohlen hat  

Aber *Flusi tetragona* 

hört sich prima an vielleicht finden wir ja noch eine Pflanze zum Namen


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: >> Kleine Seerosen*

Hallo Lonely,

ich weiß nicht, wo das Problem ist. Wenn Du auf Werners Seite links auf die Navigation "Seerosen winterhart" klickst geht die Unternavigation auf, dort sind die Seerosen in klein, mittel, groß etc. unterteilt. In der Regel reicht das. Und wenn Du nur auf sonnig klicken kannst, liegt es daran, dass nicht wirklich Seerosen für den Schatten gibt.


----------



## lonely (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: >> Kleine Seerosen*

@ Blumenelse

Alles gefunden, alles gut 

Stimmt links an der Seite. Und der Filter filtert sogar die Unterkategorien einzeln, weshalb es manchmal nur "Sonnig" gibt. Erstmal war es mir unübersichtlich aber schaut man bisschen weiter ist alles gefunden 

Danke


----------

